# Neon Blue Pants



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

If you can spend a little more I just picked up some 09 Bonfire Radiant pants in sapphire for $89 plus tax.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

not under 50


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I looked, but even ebay doesn't offer that for under $50.......

NORDICA Men's Blue Ski Snowboard Snow Pants - S 28 W - eBay (item 260540167180 end time Jan-25-10 18:02:51 PST)


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

sevenstarsfall said:


> If you can spend a little more I just picked up some 09 Bonfire Radiant pants in sapphire for $89 plus tax.


what site is this


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

I rock the Grenade DKG pants. Might be able to find them on ebay for cheap. Little over $150 new.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> what site is this


Sorry, I always forget im not on a local forum but I got them from a snow shop called Clarks in Roseville, CA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Aperture Parallax Blue Snow Pant : PDP

i have these. they are 30 bucks. pick em up!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

SupaTupa said:


> Aperture Parallax Blue Snow Pant : PDP
> 
> i have these. they are 30 bucks. pick em up!


Wow. Good find.


----------

